# Looking at plan G and N



## Pauline1954 (Mar 15, 2019)

Im looking at plan g and n.
Anyone have any advice or experience with either one?

Thank you


----------



## sam1954 (Mar 16, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> Im looking at plan g and n.
> Anyone have any advice or experience with either one?
> 
> Thank you


Been doing the same thing. Slightly different here in Minnesota, though. I'm leaning toward Plan N, since basically, the only real difference (for me) is that the Part B deductible isn't covered with Plan N. Otherwise, good coverage and I can travel anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 16, 2019)

Ive talked with 3 agents so far. I listened. One tried to sell me a plan and I told him Im still learning and would not be making decison until next week or end of month.  I think that bummed him out by my reaction. I dont make fast decisions. Ive got to do lots of research. Thats just me.  Then Ive talked to two others from the same office both Fabulous and so patient. I dont want buyers remorse the next day. Ive got to be good with it. Being good is me understanding how it all works.  Plan G is more than likely going to have a steady increase in premium cost from my understanding with just 185.00$ deductible.  (arkansas). 

Plan N looks to me according to graphs Ive seen and how its explained, will not go up as fast as G or nearly as much. Mainly because theres a bit more at stake, the copays and possible of excess charges.  It will take a little bit of work on my,part to keep up. Thats fine. Its worth the savings in my opinion. People on N are probably less likely  to see doctors but a couple times a year or when they really need to.  And I need to search those doctors on medicare website that take medicare assigned. I think this is where I can avoid an excess 15% charge. Then that excess charge cannot be more than 15% above 95% not the 100% medicare pays,  If I remember this right. Hopefully Im not confusing plans.    if they accept assigned then they get the 100% of what medicare pays. Otherwise it 15% above 95%.   I listened to tons of youtube videos and reading a lot.

Traveling is very important to me. So yes for the supplements not the advantage.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh, minnesota has the medicare override measure. So you will not be charged excess fees. I wish Arkansas was like this


----------



## Slange55 (Apr 9, 2019)

Only big difference between G and N is that you have to pay an office copay when you to the doctor or ER/Urgent care. My son recommends either plan because it is more of a comfort thing for some people. There is a little savings on a plan N but then there is the $20 copay for the office visits. Excess fees also come with plan N but 96% of those that work with Medicare don't charge those fees.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 9, 2019)

I decided on plan N. It just made better sense to me after weighing out all kinds of scenarios etc. And I know it is never constant but it felt better after I thought of another key factor in my decision making. And, Im paying a 40$ copay now with private healthcare insurance with a 8000 deductible. So paying 20$ isnt a problem. 

Thank you




Slange55 said:


> Only big difference between G and N is that you have to pay an office copay when you to the doctor or ER/Urgent care. My son recommends either plan because it is more of a comfort thing for some people. There is a little savings on a plan N but then there is the $20 copay for the office visits. Excess fees also come with plan N but 96% of those that work with Medicare don't charge those fees.


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 9, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> I decided on plan N. It just made better sense to me after weighing out all kinds of scenarios etc. And I know it is never constant but it felt better after I thought of another key factor in my decision making. And, Im paying a 40$ copay now with private healthcare insurance with a 8000 deductible. So paying 20$ isnt a problem.
> 
> Thank you



That was the choice my wife and I made as well.  Try to find a company with a history of price stability although prior stability is no guarantee.

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 9, 2019)

Its a racket in my opinion. Nothing is ever constant or still for long. They are always looking to raise it. 




GreenSky said:


> That was the choice my wife and I made as well.  Try to find a company with a history of price stability although prior stability is no guarantee.
> 
> Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 9, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> Its a racket in my opinion. Nothing is ever constant or still for long. They are always looking to raise it.



But understand that if they price themselves too high they lose healthy people. Just stay away from any Mutual of Omaha company. 

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 9, 2019)

Why mutual of omaha?



GreenSky said:


> But understand that if they price themselves too high they lose healthy people. Just stay away from any Mutual of Omaha company.
> 
> Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 9, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> Why mutual of omaha?


Because they have a history of closing companies every few years and starting new ones. Then they raise the living crap out of the old companies. Healthy people who have good agents move and the rest are screwed for the rest of their lives. 

I keep posting to find a good agent. This is one huge reason. 

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 9, 2019)

Well dang. Thats the company i went with. I have not recieved the papers yet or made payment. I went and did a google search on reviews. It was not good at all.   https://www.consumeraffairs.com/insurance/mutual_of_omaha_health.html


I thought she seemed very informative, clear and reasonable. I may end up back at the bcbs office that ive had such a problem getting any imformation from them at all. At least the office pays for my private care doctor part. Ugh

And mutual of omaha was 103 for me because supposedly married couple get better rates. But im not so sure about that one. But bcbs is 110.00 for plan N.  Not that much of a difference.





GreenSky said:


> Because they have a history of closing companies every few years and starting new ones. Then they raise the living crap out of the old companies. Healthy people who have good agents move and the rest are screwed for the rest of their lives.
> 
> I keep posting to find a good agent. This is one huge reason.
> 
> Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 9, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> Well dang. Thats the company i went with. I have not recieved the papers yet or made payment. I went and did a google search on reviews. It was not good at all.   https://www.consumeraffairs.com/insurance/mutual_of_omaha_health.html
> 
> 
> I thought she seemed very informative, clear and reasonable. I may end up back at the bcbs office that ive had such a problem getting any imformation from them at all. At least the office pays for my private care doctor part. Ugh
> ...



I did offer to help. 

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes, you did. I was trying to stay local. Thank you



GreenSky said:


> I did offer to help.
> 
> Rick


----------



## Pokerbetty01 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have an Awesome Broker who can help you  Please let me know if you are interested in her number


----------



## Pokerbetty01 (Apr 10, 2019)

View attachment IMG_20190410_0003.pdf

High deductible F is not offered by every carrier and the deductible does go up every year as well as monthly premiums


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 10, 2019)

I think plan N is a better choice for me. 




Pokerbetty01 said:


> View attachment 64297
> 
> High deductible F is not offered by every carrier and the deductible does go up every year as well as monthly premiums


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 10, 2019)

Pokerbetty01 said:


> View attachment 64297
> 
> High deductible F is not offered by every carrier and the deductible does go up every year as well as monthly premiums



Actually it's offered by a number of carriers but not even close to all of them.  Please be sure that when you post you are correct.

Rick


----------

